# Need help with a service manual for BR600



## swatbwana (Apr 14, 2014)

The
http://www.worldoftrainz.com/Downloads/Files/Stihl Manuals/BR500-BR550-BR600 Service Manual.pdf 
link is dead, anyone have a link


----------



## swatbwana (Apr 14, 2014)

And IPL if you know it.


----------

